# So NOT how I would like to spend a day off



## Russianwolf (May 30, 2013)

So yesterday being humid and all, the AC was making lots of condensate. There must be a small plug in the drain because while its dripping, it also filled the overflow pan. The contractor told me he would install an emergency switch to shut the system off in case it filled the pan AND a drain on the pan (meaning the switch would only activate if BOTH drains were clogged.

Come home yesterday and Lillian tells me there is water dripping from our downstairs bathroom ceiling. So I go upstairs and the bedroom floor (tile) is covered in water. I go up to the attic and the AC has filled the pan. There obviously is no switch as its full and leaking onto the ceiling. There is no drain on the pan. (The contractors numbers are disconnected so I guess out of business)

So I siphon off about half the water and that gets us through to today. I call in sick for the day and Lillian calls some AC guys. No availability until after hours and $150 per hour then. So off to Lowes I go.

I buy this  Shop Utilitech Pro 0.33-HP Thermoplastic Condensate Pump at Lowes.com And some tubing. Fortunately the old AC unit had a 110 air exchange fan and the new one is a 220, so the 110 line was in place. Add a new box and plug and ready to run. Drill a whole in the wall for the tubing, connect some 3/4 inch PVC from the drain plug to the pump and we're in business.

Spent another hour re-insulating and taping the manifold and ducts for better seal.

Tried to get to the primary drain to unplug it but can't see how to. So I need to call in someone to service the unit anyway, but crisis diverted. 

Did I mention its HOT up there.


----------



## HamTurns (May 30, 2013)

Good job Mike - An HVAC guy told me that I needed a new condensate pump, and that would be $450 installed. I declined his offer and told him I'd haul 5 gallon buckets instead. Of course he thought I was an idiot.

So that day I bought a new condensate pump with an emergency indicator (it tells you when it's broken now) and installed it, all for under $50 and an hours work.

I was lucky though Mike, mine was in the basement, so it was a lot cooler job. :wink:

Keep cool.

Tom


----------



## Sandy H. (May 30, 2013)

Just a thought from my past experience.  Condensate is a great source for growing stuff and my primary drain was clogged due to algae or something similar.  A little bleach helped clean it out in no time.  If you have access to pour a little down the condensate drain, its worth a shot in my opinion.

They even make tablets that you put in the pan every month, but I never went that far.  A little bleach down the tube once a year and I never had another issue.

Good luck.

Sandy.


----------



## Tom T (May 30, 2013)

Sorry about your bad luck on the a/c.  I recommend you shop vac it from the out side.  Cover any caps in the drain, before you vac.  Then un cover them.  Remember that one cap, if there are two most likely should remain capped if it was.

I do a/c in Florida an annual maintenance program is the best.  From a real company.  Not the cheap one, you get what you pay for.  Have the same company each year it pays well.  Expect to pay up wards of 150.00 or so for real maintenance once a year.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (May 30, 2013)

*AC Condensate run off*

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the lessons here.

I've ducted my AC condensate lines into a piece of schedule 40 pipe, that drops at 1/4" per foot along house and into drain pipe that goes 50 ft from house to woods.  That stuff makes an awful mess if it drips near house, green nasty stuff grows where this stuff drips.

PS  Daughter and her sons are moving from Bridgeport, WV to near Atlanta this weekend.  Giving up school teaching, back to being a student, she's hoping to become a Physician Assistant.

Charlie


----------



## lyonsacc (May 31, 2013)

Mike,

Nice story and all - but no pictures - didn't happen:smile-big:


----------



## Justturnin (May 31, 2013)

I use my compressor to blow out my primary when it is clogged.  Mine is tied into my bathroom sink so I put a wet towel over incase it decides to come out of the sink instead of down the drain.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 31, 2013)

Mine comes out the wall of the house above the second floor. I will need a 20ft ladder to reach it (don't have but I'll check the neighbors). Think I need to put another elbow and down tube on it to bring it to a reasonable height to reach.


----------



## lyonsacc (May 31, 2013)

We used to have one with a really small drain tube.  Spiders would build nests in it during the off season.  Had to use wire from an old coat hanger to pop them out.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 31, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> We used to have one with a really small drain tube.  Spiders would build nests in it during the off season.  Had to use wire from an old coat hanger to pop them out.



this is 3/4 inch PVC

More likely lint/dust from the coils. We have a lot of dust.


----------



## HamTurns (May 31, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > We have a lot of dust.
> ...


----------



## Russianwolf (May 31, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsacc said:
> ...


----------

